# Do you have a shrimp room?



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is one I want ;-) And read the interview with the owner in Australia.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I just read that too. Very nice and clean looking. Those tanks look like big tanks too!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Me too - on a smaller scale though.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

long and wide tanks....

shrimp room, saltwater room, bigfish room, RC room, Anime room

going to be broke for decades ....

My shrimp room only got 2 tanks and I am happy with it!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

When I win the lottery.... .

That's a gorgeous room


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

getochkn said:


> I just read that too. Very nice and clean looking. Those tanks look like big tanks too!


Well, the only thing I see for a scale of size would the the three light fixtures on the ceiling. They are likely 48". So, yep, those are big tanks!

And hell yeah I want. Salt water on one side, brackish on the end, fresh water on the other side... Nope, never dreamt of owning a room like that..... Lol

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Copied from the article:
I am currently running 48 tanks ranging in size from 80ltrs to 600ltrs and i have 4 plant/moss grow out tanks that grow all my moss for the shrimp tanks. The shrimp rack set up is amazing, i am very happy with how it is all running and the shrimp seem to love it also. Having so many tanks really allows me to experiment with breeding different things in a shrimp that I find appealing. It


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Must be nice to have the bucks to do this kind of thing. Maybe if I win a lottery one day ? Considering how few lottery tickets I buy, it seems most unlikely.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Must be nice to have the bucks to do this kind of thing. Maybe if I win a lottery one day ? Considering how few lottery tickets I buy, it seems most unlikely.


You only need one to win, Karen, only need one. When that happens, don't forget about me, 10 BKKs would make me really happy


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have always said, that IF I ever win a big lottery, I would share the wealth ! And I would too ! Trouble is, if you only win, say, 100,000, it's not even enough to buy a house. Even a million is not that much any more.. not that it wouldn't make me VERY happy .


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> I have always said, that IF I ever win a big lottery, I would share the wealth ! And I would too ! Trouble is, if you only win, say, 100,000, it's not even enough to buy a house. Even a million is not that much any more.. not that it wouldn't make me VERY happy .


As I get older and know a few things, I really don't think I need to win a few million dollars to be happy. There are true happiness in life that doesn't cost that much if you know how to appreciate what you have. Anyway, I still want a shrimp room like that though.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It is very true that money can't buy happiness, but being broke pretty much sucks too. Somewhere in the middle would work nicely for me . And I did say only one million, not many millions,.. if I ever won that much, I'd give an awful lot of it away. Too many people who need help to keep it all.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Dream Aquarium Room. 

WOW!

Those tanks look acrylic. 

Nice long & low style. 

Clean room too.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

"If I had a million dollars... I'd buy me a room... like that!"


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Too Cool!! I can only dream!!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

that ninja / chameleon shrimp was pretty nice looking too


----------

